# New Members



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow it's hard to believe we had 68 new members in the first month of 2006









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

...







...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like a good start for the year!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Lots of RV SHOWS this time of year. Everyone researching and buying while there are good deals to be had. Traffic always increases here...with loads of questions on QUALITY. Brace yourself!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Lots of RV SHOWS this time of year. Everyone researching and buying while there are good deals to be had. Traffic always increases here...with loads of questions on QUALITY. Brace yourself!
> [snapback]77444[/snapback]​


Sure glad to see that the world of buyers KNOWs about us...and aren't just taking the word of the dealers. Sounds like a VERY intelligent Class of '06 coming!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very impressive start to the new year!








Vern may need to start looking at more bandwidth before long!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Speaking of bandwidth, Has everyone made 'some' donation to maintain the site?

Thanks Vern


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I made my contribution.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I made mine before the new year but it never showed up under my avatar









Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

One mention of contributions and the thread died.









Hmm.

I want an accounting of all expenditures before I contribute!









Just kiddin'. Actually never got around to it. I'm going to now!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

good influx of members, means were going hit that 100K post mark soon


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

AWESOME









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Speaking of bandwidth, Has everyone made 'some' donation to maintain the site?
> 
> Thanks Vern
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder...I have been slow for my 06 contribution.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm glad to see more people joining the group. We can always use a some new comments/points of views.

Dittio on the request to send Vern a contribution to offset his cost to maintain this board for us!

You ROCK Vern!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of bandwidth, Has everyone made 'some' donation to maintain the site?
> ...


Me too 
I have to take care of that soon









Don


----------

